# whats a typical day like working in Airforce



## unknown198 (10 Apr 2019)

Whats a typical day like working in the air force?


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2019)

unknown198 said:
			
		

> Whats a typical day like working in the air force?



As a Pilot?



			
				unknown198 said:
			
		

> I'm wondering where I would be stationed if I were to join the air force and become a pilot?


----------



## unknown198 (10 Apr 2019)

yes as a pilot.


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2019)

unknown198 said:
			
		

> yes as a pilot.



See,

https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/130180/post-1568206.html#msg1568206
Reply #3


----------

